# Players needed for an online campaign



## mojo1701 (Jan 18, 2003)

I am hosting a campaign at http://www.rondaksportal.com/, and am looking for players to my campaign, *Elementary*. If you're interested, then reply to this and I will post information. If you already do have an account at Rondak's, then just look for my D&D 3e world, *Elementary*.


----------

